# Red hot cheeks?



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

What's the deal with the hot cheeks? DD (six months old) will randomly get hot cheeks, usually bright red.

Sometimes one cheek, sometimes both. I've taken her temp., which is normal.







:

Is it a teething thing?

TIA
Kate


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Same with my DS, who is seven months (today!). His cheeks almost look chapped at times, too -- almost wind-burned, as though he's been out skiing too long.









I think I read somewhere that it was related to teething, although that may have been a dream. The line between dreaming and reality gets awfully blurry when you're sleep-deprived.

~nick


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

This happened to ds1 whenever he was teething, and would go away when his teeth came in. So I thought it was teething. Until he started eating table food. Then we abruptly realized it was dairy. We had given him Hyland's teething tablets, which are a milk based thing. He handled dairy through my breastmilk without ever breaking out, but he was an incredibly fussy baby and I've always wondered if I'd eliminated dairy if that would have been different. Just food for thought.


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

It's funny, but I posted a similar question almost 2 years ago and keep meaning to come back and post what I learned . . . it sounds like teething is a possible culprit, but I wanted to second that red cheeks (esp w/chapped skin or cracking skin) are a very common sign of a food allergy.

My ds's red cheeks began around 5 mos and we were told for a *year* that they were due to teething. They never went away however, and sometimes cracked and bled, so after many many months of trial and error, we determined that he was allergic to multiple foods coming from my milk. (And then he was allergy tested at 1 yr and the test confirmed all I had figured out -- he was allergic to wheat, dairy, corn, nuts, and bananas, with banana being the only food he had ever consumed himself).

So I say all of this not to hijack your thread or alarm you unnecessarily, but in case anyone comes looking bc they have a very red-cheeked babe who might be having a reaction. (If anyone ever wants to PM me about red cheeks, eczema, allergies in exclusively BF babies, etc., please do!!!)

Hope those cheeks are just due to teething and that they'll clear up very soon!


----------



## emmasayshi (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh do I understand this! First there is a difference between red cheeks and hot cheecks. Hot ones are a symptom of food alergy. My ds had them for years, way past teething, until we took him off of wheat and dairy. My ped said if I had let it go he could have had serious problems later on. When we took him off of the wheat and dairy, he started doing things like sleeping through the night and being more calm, so I know the ped was right. Who knew?
:LOL


----------

